# PLEASE HELP ME!



## BC85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, I will start off by saying that I have NOT been diagnosed with IBS as of yet, but I feel as if I have it. I have been having the symptoms listed below for just about a month now. It is very important I figure out what it is I have, and to know your symptoms as well, because...there are no smart doctors here, and I am sick of hearing "it is all in your head!" I am very scared, and would LOVVVE some feedback!Symptoms: - On & off diarrhea AND constipation- Stomach has been sensitive, hurting and gurgling so loud, and sometimes for hours on end- Headaches, depression, and very bad anxiety attacks...to the point where I can not breathe because my chest and stomach feel SO sore, sore middle back which hurts in the same spot on my tummy, dizziness, nausea, movements in my tummy (and no, there is no baby in there)- LOTS of mucous in my stools, and even without stools. Sometimes when I have diarrhea and no constipation, sometimes all that comes out are blobs of this mucous looking stuff. - flucuates on and off between diarrhea and bad constipation. I have never had to take an enema in my life, and now if I don't go to the bathroom within 3 days I am so sick and in pain. Please help me. I am so scared, and feel as if I have something terribly wrong, like colon cancer or something!! Note: I am 26 years old, a bit overweight (just had a baby 2 and a half months ago), smoker...


----------



## BC85 (Mar 12, 2012)

***And symptoms feel worse at night. Also, have had alot of gas lately, way way way more than usual.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would get your anxiety treated for one. There is no need to suffer with it. There IS treatment for it.. both medication and therapy and I would take advantage of BOTH if I were you. Anxiety makes everything worse.To have colon cancer at age 26 would be VERY rare.Why not go to the Dr explain your symptoms thoroughly (state onset, frequency and duration) and see what they say. Ask about testing. You would have to have had symptoms for several months before being diagnosed with IBS by the way.Perhaps it is just that your gut bacterial balance is simply 'off'.. have you tried a good probiotic???STOP looking at the internet for a diagnosis!!!! That will only mkae your anxiety worse. Self diagnosing is dangerous so get to the Doctor.


----------



## BC85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for your input. My husband keeps telling me the same thing, but I really needed to hear it from someone who suffers with IBS. I know I need to get rid of my anxiety, which is why I recently started accupuncture. Which seems to be working rather well.One of my biggest downfalls I would have to say, is, self diagnosing. I am a Google freak. If I have symptoms of any sort, I plug them into Google and start picking left, right & center about what it is I may have :-( I don't know why I do it? Maybe it has to do with anxiety and always thinking something is wrong with me. I am starting to feel like Melman the giraffe off of Madagascar...ugh...the up's & down's of life. But, I will not let it get the best of me! So again, thank you & thank you from my husband, LOL, because, you made me feel so much better...and I have booked a complete physical for the 27 March. Anyways, you take care now!


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I am hypochondriac also!!! And google freak


----------

